# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Tradhëtia Serbe Në Betejën E fushKosovës ne vitin 1389

## lissius

shkruan Ahmet Hasani

Para 618 vitesh serbët e Vuk Brankoviqit tradhëtuan koalicionin antisoman, vranë vëllezrit e tyre, prenë djalin e princit Lazar duke legalizuar kështu koalicionin e tyre anti-katolik dhe anti-Europë të lidhur me turqit qysh para vitit 1389. Në këtë betejë, më 15 qershor të vitit 1389, Milushi një trim shqiptar nga Kopiliqi i Drenicës arriti ta vrasë Sulltan Muratin. As kjo humbje e madhe e Osmanëve nuk arriti t`i zmbrapste ata sepse ishin një fuqi e madhe ushtarake. Pas vrasjes së Milushit, tradhëtisë serbe të Vuk Brankoviqit, ikjes së Princ Llazarit nga beteja, koalicioni katolik me shumicë shqiptare u dobësua shumë dhe pas disa betejave të përgjakshme e humbi betejën e Kosovës. Edhe sivjet më 28 qershor 2007, pas 618 vitesh pasardhësit e Brankoviqëve vijnë prap në të njejtin vend që të provokojnë kujtesën historike shqiptare, ata thirren si tua lypë nevoja herë në emrin e Princit Llazar e herë të Vuk Brankoviqit! Gjatë gjithë sundimit osman festonin fitoren e koalicionit të tyre me turqit dhe shanin Princin Llazar, i cili sipas tyre kishte lëshuar betejën dhe kishte ikur nga lufta! Nga 1912 e këndej shajnë Vuk Brankoviqin e thirren në emër të Princit Llazar! Vërtet është për të ardhur keq që kemi një fqinj me pesëqind fytyra. Pas Dimtrije Tucoviqit kemi serbin Dobrica Qosiq, i cili edhe njëherë flet një të vërtetë shumë të madhe:" "Laz je odrzala srpski narod koliko junastvo." "Sa trimëria aq edhe rrena ka mbajtur gjallë popullin serb". Mirëpo, kjo veti e të qenit "trim rrenacak" si për vetëdijen ashtu edhe për nënvetëdijen shqiptare është e pakapshme, shkurt është për të ardhur keq që na ka ra hise t'i kemi serbët komshi...! Shqiptarët vetëm verbalisht kundërshtojnë këtë ardhje, por vetë nuk e kanë të qartë se çfarë duhet bërë në këtë ditë. Shqiptarët nuk e dinë se pse nuk ndërmarrin diçka për këtë datë e cila para se gjithash është e tyre. Beteja e Kosovës është një nga betejat më të rëndësishme për shqiptarët, për popujt ballkanik dhe për Europën. Mjerisht kjo betejë është një nga betejat më së paku të ndriçuara, njëra nga betejat më të keqpërdorura nga kisha dhe politika serbe. Pluhuri i kësaj beteje dhe fallsifikimi i realitetit historik në njerën anë është rezultat i marrëveshjeve serbo-turke qysh para v. 1389, para se të fillonte kjo betejë-kurth serbo-osmane dhe në anën tjetër rezultat i pozitës së palakmueshme të botës perëndimore karshi kësaj lufte. Në vend që të mblidhen me dhjetra mijëra shqiptarë nga gjitha trevat shqiptare e të ndezin qirinj për stërgjyshërit e tyre të therun nga shpata osmane dhe ajo serbe në vend që të mblidhen vetë dhe të organizojnë homazhe për dëshmorët e rënë para 618 vjetësh në betejën e tyre të v.1389, shqiptarët shikojnë "seri" se si dikush po ua nëpërkëmb vendin dhe kujtesën historike! Të shohim çka flasin faktet historike, fakte të cilat i pranojnë vet historianët serb, t'i kthehemi pra shkencës, të shohim se çka na thotë mësuesja e jetës historia. Betja e Kosoves ishte Koalicion i elementit të krishterë pro perëndimor në krye me shqiptarët si i vetmi popull shumicë.Në mënyrë direkte dhe indirekte shqiptarët u ndihmuan vetëm nga hungarezët, austriakët, polakët, italianët, dhe nga një grusht serbë të Princ Llazarit. Koalicioni i krishterë i kryesuar nga shqiptarët me në krye Gjon Kastriotin, Gjergj Balshën, Theodor Muzakën, Milush Kopiliqin i kishin premtuar Llazarit se nëse ai merrte pjesë në luftë kundër turqve dhe korrej fitorem e do ta ndihmonin atë që të rrëzonte qeverinë e Millutinit dhe të merrte fronin. Më këtë potez shqiptarët dhe koalicioni i krishterë pro perëndimor deshën të bënin një prishje të koalicionit turko-serb dhe mu për këtë arsye taktizuan edhe më tepër duke vendosur që në krye të betejës së Kosovës të jetë Princi Llazar.Vetë historianët serbë pranojnë se para ardhjes së osmanëve në Ballkan kisha serbe ishte e ndarë në dy rryma, rryma e cila bashkëpunonte me Osmanët nën devizën ("protiv koga ne moe, pridrui mu se") ("bashkoju atij kundër të cilit nuk mundesh")!!??... ishte më e fort dhe "triumfoi" duke e vënë popullin serb në pozitë të popullit vasal!Princi Llazar, si disident që ishte, fshihej në Kurshumli dhe nuk kishte kurrfarë fuqie dhe nuk dinte se dhëndrri i tij Vuk Brankoviqi në betejë do të ishte në krahun e Osmanëve. Princi Llazar nuk donte të besonte se tradhtia e koalicionit do ti vinte nga vetë serbët, ai pas humbjes së parë fajësoi shqiptarin Milush Kopiliq nga Drenica. Milushi për t'i treguar koalicionit antiosman se nuk ka tradhtuar më në fund rrezikoi jetën për të vra Sulltan Muratin. Ky është ende shpirti i shqiptarit të asaj ane, i cili për të tregua pafajësinë, për të tregua se nuk është në anën e armikut vret vetën me gjithë çka ka...!Historia flet se pas humbjes së betejës së Kosovës vullnetarët serbë të krahut të Princ Llazarit ia mësyn ikjes në drejtim të Nishit, ku u dorëzuan para ushtrisë jeniçere serbe. Ushtarët serbë tanimë jeniçerë, gjithë asaj ushtrie të lodhur e të rraskapitur nga lufta ua prenë kokat dhe me kokat e tyre bënë kulla që turqit i quanin Qele-Kulla! Prandaj, më 28 qershor gjithë ata serbë që mendojnë ti përkujtojnë të parët e tyre do të ishte mirë ti vizitojnë ato vende dhe ti mallkojnë pasardhësit e Vuk Brankoviqit e jo të vijnë në Kosovë sepse Kosova kurrë nuk ka qenë dhe nuk do te jetë djep i tyre. Kosova filloi të bëhej djep i serbëve pas betejës së Kosovës ku fitimtar doli koalicioni turko-serb, por Zoti e desh që ata 600 vjet mos të shtohen dhe mos të jenë kurrë shumicë sepse kështu ishin mallkuar për jetë të jetëve nga gjithë ata shprirtra të tradhëtuar. Një ngjashmëri e festimit të tradhtisë ndodh edhe tek disa fshatra maqedone që festojnë ende tradhtinë që u kanë bërë kryengritësve shqiptarë të kryengritjes së v. 1843 të udhëhequr nga Dervish Cara, kryengritje kjo ndër ma të mëdhatë pas luftërave të famshme të Gjergj Kastriotit, si duket ky fenomen është fenomen tipik sllav!Historia flet se pas betejës së Kosovës serbët ishin ata që shkuan në Kurshumli dhe pasi e zunë djalin e princ Llazarit, i cili ishte vetëm 14 vjeç, ia prenë atij kokën, ia qiten kokën në pjatë të argjend dhe me shumë dekorime e dhurata e dërguan në Konstantinopol. Serbët qenë ata të parët që kaluan në islam, dhe jo vetëm që kalonin shpejt në islam po ata filluan të bënin krushqi me turqit, djali i sulltan Muratit Bajaziti u martua me vajzën e Princ Llazarit, pra me motrën e Stefan Llazareviqit, i cili bashkë me nanën e vetë pranuan të jenë popull vasal! Pas kësaj martese edhe 600 vite tjera nuk patën të ndalur martesat dhe dashuritë tyre me turq. Veshja turke bahej me krenari deri në ditët e fundit, s'kemi e si mos ta përmendim babain e alfabetit serb Vuk Karaxhiqin, i cili mbante Fesin turk edhe në Vjenë të Austrisëm kurse Knjaz Milloshi mbante hiç ma pak se çallmën turke në kokë!Islamizimi nuk filloi nga shqiptarët, por nga serbët, konvertimin në islam e filloi populli serb, me shpejtësi marramendëse pjesa më e madhe e serbëve menjëherë pas betejës së Kosovës kaloi në islam. Serbët e islamizuar ndihmonin vëllezërit e tyre Ortodoks,sehmbull tipik është kthimi i patrikanës serbe e cila kishte pushuar së qeni në v. 1459, sepse kishte ra nën Patrikanën e Ohrit. Me ndihmën e serbit të muslimanizuar Mehmet-pashë Sokoloviqit kjo patrikana iu kthye serbve në v. 1557, kthim ky që u bë në frymën e politikës dhe marrëveshjeve të bëra me krahun proturk të kishës ortodokse serbe. Prandaj, nuk ka se si të shpjegohet vendosja e patriarkut Makarije në Patriarkanën e Pejës, për te cilin edhe historianët serbë pranojnë se i përkiste krahut proturk, krahut për bashkëpunim me turqit kundër Romës dhe botës katolike. Zaten në kohën e patriarkut Makarije shumë kisha katolike shqiptare u shndërruan në kisha ortodokse serbe! Një leje të tillë patriarku Makarije e kishte marr personalisht nga Sulltani!Karagjergji (Gjergji i Zi) (Karagjorgjeviq) udhëheqësi i kryengritjes së parë kundër osmane, për të cilin serbët e pranojnë se ishte me prejardhje shqiptare, u tradhtua nga vetë serbët. Karagjergji s'pari u masakrua nga serbët pastaj ia prenë kokën dhe ia dërguan Sulltanit në Stamboll! Gjatë sundimit osman pozita e gjithë popujve të tjerë, aq më tepër e shqiptarëve katolikë, që nuk pranonin islamin ishte shumë e disfavorshme. Serbët bënin krushqi me turqit, kurse shqiptarët me në krye Gjergj Kastriotin, luftuan edhe 25 vjet tjera me radhë kundër hordhive turke. Pas vdekjes së Gjergj Kastriotit për shqiptarët po fillonte golgota e vërtetë zhdukjes.Kur i kemi parasysh këto e shumë fakte të tjera mendoj se pjesa e mbetur shqiptare për ta ruajtur substancën kombtare zgjodhi si rrugë konvertimin në islam.Përfundim:Pushtimet Turke në gadishullin ballkanik erdhën si rezultat i ndarjes së Krishtenizmit në atë Ortodoks me qendër në Stamboll dhe në atë Katolik me qendër në Romë. Në këtë kontekst mund të shpjegohet "koalicioni" i fshehur myslimano-ortodoks mes osmanëve dhe serbëve, i cili doli shterp sepse Osmanët u kënaqen me përqafimin e shkinave serbe duke lanë rehat Europën katolike pas disa tentimeve për pushtim por pa sukses. Në fakt Osmanët duke lanë anash Romën kaluan më mirë, 600 vjet me radhë ata sunduan rehat rivalët e Romës dhe normal se u kënaqën me miqësinë 600 vjeçare serbe. Në gjithë këtë cirkus të historsisë nëse mund ta quajmë kështu më së keqi e pësuan shqiptarët që nuk arritën as sot e kesaj dite t'i kuptojnë këto lojra të "trimave rrenacakë serbë. Në frymëne vijës së Theodosit që u përcoll me shekuj, serbët u munduan ta bëjnë për vete edhe Hamzain e Mojsi Golemin duke i bindur ata se armiku i tyre ishte Roma e jo Stambolli. Kjo propagandë vazhdoi me shekuj ndër shqiptarët, hoxhallarët serbë, rusë etj., mbanin vajz (ligjërata) nëpër xhami duke u thënë shqiptarëve të konvertuar në myslimanë se dallimi mes myslimanëve dhe ortodoksëve është sa maza e qepës kurse me katolikët jeni larg si dita me natën! Ky shpjegim u mundua të futet deri në ditët tona si "urdhër" në vetëdijen dhe nënvetëdijen tonë.Ta lëmë hallin që kanë serbët me kujtesën tyre të shtrembëruar historike, e lemë anash për momentin edhe ndërgjegjen e Europës, të shohim se çka kemi bërë ne në këtë drejtim.Historianët shqiptarë nuk i kanë kushtuar kurrfarë kujdesi kësaj beteje, krijues shqiptarë kanë shkruar romane historike për ngjarje që nuk çojnë kurrfarë peshe historike, janë shkruar e luajtur drama, janë incizuar filma nga më të ndryshmit, por beteja e Kosovës është lënë sikur mos të ketë ndodhur në Kosovë, sikur mos të jetë çështje me rëndësi për kujtesën historike, e cila është bazë për ardhmëri. Asnjë nga qeveritë kosovare të pasluftës nga 99-ta e deri sot nuk ka bërë farë plani se si duhet tu zihet vendi këtyre "trimave rrenacakë" që mos të kenë vend e fytyrë për të ardhur në vend të huaj, në vendin, të cilin e kanë gjakosur para 618 vitesh!Kjo ardhje e sivjetme në emër të Princit Llazar ishte e ngjashme me ate të Millosheviqit në v. 1989, ishte e drejtuar kundër lirisë e pavarësisë së Kosovës, kundër shqiptarëve dhe aleatëve të tyre katolikë.

----------


## tartar

Beteja e Fushë-Kosovës, 15 qershor 1389 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Në betejën e Fushë-Kosovës, ose siç është quajtur “Beteja e Kombeve”, në bazë të dokumentave historikë të argumentuara, thuhet se kjo betejë ishte vendimtare që ia ndryshoi kahun historisë së njerëzimit. Në bazë të këtyre të dhënave të disponuara rezulton se nga dymbëdhjetë princa të koalicionit të krishterë, gjashtë prej tyre ishin arbër (shqiptarë). Këta princa janë: Gjon Kastrioti, Theodhori II Muzaka, Mëhill Nikollë Kopiliqi, Dhimitër Jonima, Lekë Dukagjini dhe Gjergji II - Strazimir Balsha.

Nuk është aspak e rastësishme pjesëmarrja e gjerë e princave arbër në betejën e Fushë-Kosovës, përkrah koalicionit ballkanik, sepse ka të bëjë me shtrirjen e gjerë në gjysmën e Ballkanit të sotëm, ku jetonin pasardhësit e fiseve ilire. Është e rëndësishme të theksohet se në atë kohë pjesa më e madhe e këtyre arbërve ishin të besimit katolik, ndërsa pjesa më e vogël e besimit ortodoks. Arbërit e kishin një veçori të veçantë, që nuk e kishin popujt e tjerë; si shqiptarët katolikë dhe ata ortodoksë (në Mesjetë), ishin në vartësi të Vatikanit, kishës së Romës dhe e njihnin Papën e Romës për epror të tyre. Beteja e Fushë-Kosovës e 15 qershorit 1389 ka provokuar dhe vazhdon të provokojë historiografinë dhe publicistikën e Europës Juglindore dhe të asaj europiane përgjithësisht, dhe veçanërisht historiografinë shqiptare, sepse pjesa më e madhe ishin shqiptarë të krishterë në këtë koalicion. Dhe pikërisht në këtë betejë zë fill dhe përpjekja e pseudohistorianëve serb mbi gjoja “të drejtën historike” mbi Kosovën.

“Vlen të theksojmë se janë dhe një pjesë pseudohistorianësh shqiptarë që me injorancën dhe antishqiptarizmin e tyre u japin “predha” topçinjve serbë për të qëlluar mbi nacionalizmin tonë, dhe janë pikërisht këta “shqipfolës” të cilët kërkojnë të valëvisin flamurin e “nacionalizmit”... (M.B.). Por dokumenta autentikë dëshmojnë se beteja e Fushë-Kosovës është zhvilluar në mes të koalicionit krishtero-ballkanik dhe atij osmano-aziatik, d.m.th. luftë në mes dy kulturave diametralisht të kundërta.

Beteja e Fushë-Kosovës e vitit 1389 është kryesisht e lidhur me fillimin e depërtimeve të osmanllinjve në trojet iliro-albane dhe ky depërtim fillon pas fitores së Moricës më 1371, ku për osmanllinjtë u hapën jo vetëm dyert e Europës Juglindore (Ballkanit), por edhe të tërë Europës. Priftërinjtë e Romës, duke parë rrezikun që u kërcënohej, bënë çmos për t’i pajtuar sundimtarët e krishterë dhe për t’i bashkuar në luftë në një rezistencë të përbashkët. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë mund të zmbrapsej rreziku i madh që i kërcënohej krishtërimit dhe perëndimit.

Për ndriçimin e rolit dhe të rëndësisë së princave arbër në këtë betejë, përveç historianëve të tjerë, një rol shumë të rëndësishëm luajtën dhe po luajnë edhe historianët perëndimorë, ku mund të veçojmë historianin anglez nga fillimi i shekullit XVII, Riçard Knolles, i cili, i liruar nga frazeologjia e një humanisti, në mënyrë decidive ka thënë: “Krahas të tjerëve, në koalicionin e krisherë ballkanik pati edhe princa nga Shqipëria”. Ndërsa historiani frëng, nga fillimi i shek.XIX, Le Marje (1821), thotë se në koalicionin e të krishterëve pati edhe njësi hungareze, rumune, dalmatine, tribale dhe njësi të panënshtruara të arbërve, kurse Muratin I e vrau një shqiptar i plagosur. Ndërsa historiani tjetër frëng, Alen Dyselje nga Parisi, me një shkrim ekskluziv, me një pikëpyetje që i vë në krye të titullit “A e kanë pushtuar shqiptarët Kosovën?”, ku bën fjalë edhe rreth betejës së Fushë-Kosovës, thotë: “Popullsia shqiptare jo vetëm që nuk erdhi atje e sjellë nga armiku (osman), ajo, që nga Liqeni i Shkodrës e deri në Kosovë u bashkua dhe rezistoi me popullsitë e tjera të krishtera”, duke vazhduar më tutje se “në kohën e ndeshjes vendimtare më 1389, autorët grekë përmendnin krahas serbëve dhe bullgarëve, edhe shqiparët e veriut, ata të Himarës, të Epirit dhe të zonës bregdetare”. Po ky autor arrin në përfundimin se disfata e vitit 1389, duke e disorganizuar plotësisht shtetin serb, u la fushë të lirë veprimi prijësve vendas më të fuqishëm, midis të cilëve dhe prijësve shqiptarë të veriut dhe të verilindjes. Më i shquari ishte Gjon Kastrioti, baba i Gjergj Kastriotit, i cili, duke u nisur nga krahina malore e Matit, arriti që në fund të shek.XIV dhe në fillim të shek.XV të krijonte një principatë të gjerë, e cila shtrihej nga derdhja e Ishmit deri në Prizren, në qendër të Kosovës. Si pasojë, ai i dha Raguzës një privilegj tregtar që prej bregut të detit e deri në tokat e tij në Prizren.
Edhe historiani gjerman Jozef Fon Hamer i kushtoi kujdes të merituar pjesëmarrjes së arbërve në betejën e Fushë-Kosovës, ku, sipas tij, strategu më i aftë ushtarak i krishterë ishte arbëri Gjon Kastrioti, i cili kishte propozuar që osmanët të sulmoheshin ditën dhe jo natën. Përveç kësaj është interesant të theksohet se Jozef Fon Hamer flet edhe për famën e betejës së Fushë-Kosovës. Ai qëllimisht ka përkujtuar se revolucioni frëng i vitit 1789 ka shpërthyer në 400-vjetorin e betejës së Fushë-Kosovës. Ai ka theksuar se kjo betejë hyn në radhën e ngjarjeve të famshme në pikat kyçe të historisë së njerëzimit. Ndërsa La Martin vë në spikatje se ushtria e të krishterëve ishte pozicionuar në shkrepat e maleve të Shqipërisë.

Përveç Gjon Kastriotit dhe prijësve të tjerë, kemi të dhëna interesante edhe për pjesëmarrjen e Theodhorit II Muzakës dhe rënien hoerike të tij në fushë-betejë, nga kronika e nipit të tij Andrea Muzakës, i cili ofron këto të dhëna: “Një vit pasi turqit filluan depërtimin në tokat e Arbërit, u formua koalicioni i krishterë ballkanik, që u ndesh në betejën famëkeqe të Fushë-Kosovës”. Andrea Muzaka në veprën “Historia e Genealogia del Muzakja” (Historia e Gjenealogjia e Muzakajve), thotë: “Duke kaluar nëpër të gjitha ato dhera, sulltani pushtoi disa vende, midis të cilave edhe qytetin e Adrianopojës. Pas tij erdhi Sulltan Murati I, e me furi të madhe e mori fushatën kundër Bullgarisë e Serbisë. Atëherë u bashkuan Lazari, despot i Serbisë dhe Marko, Mbreti i Bullgarisë dhe Teodor Muzaka II, i shtëpisë sonë e të tjerë zotërinj të Shqipërisë dhe u thyen të krishterët dhe vdiq Theodori i cili kishte me vete shumë çeta shqiptarësh, ku u zu rob i sipërthëni Lazar, të cilin pastaj e ekzekutuan. Pas kësaj filluan në Arbëri luftëra të pandërprera me turqit, ndër të cilët mbetën dhe shumë zotërinj e bujarë arbër. Njëri ndër heronjtë kryesor të kësaj beteje është Mëhill Nikollë Kopiliqi, i lindur në fshatin Kopiliq të Drenicës, udhëheqësi i kësaj krahine heorike të Kosovës. Momenti më i rëndësishëm dhe akti më heroik i drenicasit Mëhill Nikollë Kopiliqi është vrasja e Sulltan Muratit, nga dora e shqiptarit të krishterë, i cili më pas vritet nga osmanët. Dhe momenti më dramatik është aty ku She-Ul-Islami e këshillon Sulltanin: “Mos ia jep dorën/veç jepja kambën/ndër këmbët tuaja ai për me mbetë”. Këtu është fjala kur Mëhilli shkon në shatorren e Sulltan Muratit. Ai, për ta poshtëruar, në vend të dorës i jep këmbën, por dora e fuqishme e Kopiliqit e godet për vdekje me hanxhar. Në të vërtetë, ky gjest i sulltanit arsyetohet edhe nga disa historianë osmanë, ndër të cilët vlen të përmendet Sadudimi, si dhe Neshriu, krahas me rritjen e madhësisë së fuqisë turke, në lidhje me të edhe në çështjen e paafrueshmërisë mistike të personalitetit të halifesë, nuk lejohej mundësia që as në kohën e kaluar t’i bëhet e mundur, jo muslimanit t’ia puthte dorën Padishahut, porse i caktonte vetëm këmbët dhe zingjirët e qenit. Gjithnjë duke u bazuar në argumente të forta shkencore, vijmë në përfundim se kontributi i princave shqiptarë të krishterë jo vetëm që ishte i madh, por ai ishte edhe vendimtar. Kështu që e vërteta historike qëndron në atë se Beteja e Fushë-Kosovës (1389) ishte zhvilluar në Fushë-Kosovë më 15 qershor të atij viti, në mes të forcave të aleancës së koalicionit të krishterë ballkanik dhe atij osmano-aziatik. Në këtë betejë ngadhnjyen ushtritë osmano-aziatike dhe u hapën portat dhe të gjithë korridoret që të sulmohet dhe pjesa tjetër e Europës, por dhe Konstantinopoli, pra kjo ishte ngjarja që më vonë solli rënien e Bizantit dhe ngritjen e Perandorisë Osmane, përhapjen me dhunë të islamizmit në Europën Juglindore (Ballkan), sidomos ky islamizim u përhap me dhunë më së shumti te shqiptarët, megjithë qëndresën heroike të tyre për të mbrojtur kombin dhe fenë.

Falja e muslimanëve shqiptarë në “tempullin” e Sulltan Muratit është fyerja më e madhe e dëshmorëve të rënë në këtë betejë dhe përbaltja e rezistencës antiosmane.

“Nuk e quaj të tepërt të them se Mëhill Nikoll Kopiliqi dhe Adem Jashari janë dy luanë të Drenicës, dhe dy heronj të mbarë kombit, që lidhin me një fill të artë dy periudha decizive të historisë”. (M.B.)
Ref. “Dëshmi Kohërash”, Ndue Oroshi, Shtëpia Botuese “Lumbardhi”. Në 2000-vjetorin e Krishtërimit - Prizren 2003.

Mark Bregu

----------


## Kreksi

Njeriu sa me shume jeton aqe edhe lexon e meson...

Nga ky postimi i siperm ju them te drejten se te gjitha keto deshmi i kam lexuar edhe me pare e sa per tradhtine serbe  edhe kjo eshte e ditur.

Vertete se ka perplote libra te mbyllura ne Vatikan te cilat flasin per kete Betej, mirepo asnje kronikues i kesaj kohe nuke ka qene ne vend te ngjarjes siç e kemi rastin tek kronikuesit turq te cilet jane me te saket rrethe kesaj beteje.

Per ti shfletuar keto libra e kronika te vjetra dikur para eres se internetit eshte dashur mundim tejete i madh per te ardhur deri tek nje liber i tille aqe i çmueshem, kurse sot me zhvillimin e informatikes ne rrjete jane shtuar mundesit ku me te vertete mund te hasim ne libra te shumta qe flasin per betejen e Kosoves te vitit 1389 poashtu edhe per betejen e dyte qe zhvillohet po ne te njejtin vend por pas 50 vite ne krye me hunjadin...

Mjafton te shtypesh ne google books.com ku do te drejtohesh tek nje varg i madh librash per kosoven qe per latinet apo edhe per shkrimin dhe botimin e para shek. XX ne disa raste kosova eshte shkruar ndryshe, si psh; CASSOVO, COSSOVO, CAMPUS MERLAN-ius etj...

Sa duhet kohe per te nxjerrur keto dokumente qe secili mund edhe ti shkarkoje ne kompjuter dhe pastaj edhe ti shtypi ne leter ?

Une bera nje kerkim te pa nderprere qe zgjati 15 dite dhe ende nuke e kam perfunduar. 
Po ju theme se keto deshmi me libra ne rrjete jane te botuara ne gjuhen frenge mirepo ke edhe nje numer te madh ne anglishte por mjerishte qe une nuke e njohe kete gjuhe...

Pra mund te flas dhe te sjelli deshmi vetem per deshmi ne gjuhen frenge.

Qe per shembelle ne nje fragment te nje libri hasa edhe tek nje deshmi qe ende nuke e kam lexuar askundi; 
Sipas ketij libri autori permend se Sulltan Murati eshte vrar nga treshi; 
Milloch Kobilitch,
Milan Toplitchanine
Ivan Kossantchitch

Si ka mundesi ?

Sa per Milosh Kopiliçin kam lexuar edhe me pare ne nje fejton, çe eshte shume e çuditshme kjo, shkruar vete nga gazeta serbe "Ekspres politika"  e vitit 1991 me duket tetor, ku autori mjerishte qe sme kujtohet, kishte nxjerrur arkivat nga Stambolli por edhe nga Vatikani ku permend ne kete feljton pjesmarrsit shqiptar ne kete betej, por shkon edhe me tutje, ai gjen emrin e Milosh Kopiliqit ne kronikat latine ku thuhet se "nje Daradn me emrin Milosao Kopiliqi e vrau Sulltan Muratin"   pra si shqihet, ky autori serbe nuke ka pasur nevoj qe te genjeje edhepse referancat me kane humbur mjerishte, i tere fejtoni mbante  me se 20 faqe...nga e perditshmja e kesaj gazete... qe  me ka humbur njehere ama kam shpresa se do ta gjeje, ose nese ndonjeri mban kete feljton, iu kisha lutur te na lajmroje....

Pjesa e trete e kesaj bisede eshte pra edhe tradhtija e serbesve, apo si njihet tradhtija e Vuk Brankoviçit.

Nuke e di perse neve shqiptaret jemi aqe pake te informuar ne lidhje me kete Betej ?

Te gjithe mendojmi se  vetem pas kesaj betejes turqit u vendosen ne kosove. 
Mirepo e verteta eshte ndryshe.
Turqit pas thyrjes se koalicionit  krishtere ne Betejen e Marices me 1371 qe u munden edhe bullgaret ku kjo mbretri u be vasl i saj menjehere, turqit shkelen kosoven  ku Lazari kishte lidhur marveshje menjehere me Sulltanin qe ne vitin 1373 ku edhe i dergon ushtare serbe ne ushtrine turke per te luftuar ne frontin e lindjes kunder hordhive mongole...
Ne vitin 1388 fillon rebelimi serbe e bulgare ku Sulltani nuke pati mundesi ti pergjigjet ngase ishte i zene ne Azi mirepo vitin tjeter pra me 1389 kalon Bosforin me nje ushtri te madhe dhe qendrohet ne Campus Merlanus qe te asgjesoje ushtrine krishtere.

Ne anen tjeter  koalicioni krishtere i perber nga serbet, bosnjaket, malazezet dhe shqiptaret vendos qe  ti shpalli lufte Sulltanit.   

Nuke eshte e vertete se turqit ishin me shume, kete version e teprojne vetem serbet, koalicioni krishtere ishte me numer me te madh se sa ushtria tuke sa qe paar betejes Sulltan Murati kishte ra  ne dilem qe te beje nje marrveshje se frigohej nga deshtimi.

Para betejes ishin mbledhur te gjithe prijsat per tu konsulltuar se si te zhvillohej beteja.
Gjon Kastioti, qe ne keto tekste qe lexova une shkruhet George Castrite, ndoshta eshte gabim interpretimi i emrit ose eshte nje tjeter emer i kastriotve por ka mundesi qe te quhej edhe keshtu se tek shqiptaret ripertrihej emri shpeshehere... 
...pra prijsi shqiptar Gjergje Kastrioti propozon qe te sulmohet naten ushtria turke, ngase djalli do  do jete ne anen e tyre kete here dhe do e shperndaje ushtrine turke, mirepo nuke u shqyrtua ky plane dhe te nesermen beteja u zhvillua diten.
Ne oret e para krishteret kishin korrur sukses mbi turqit ku mezi mbaheshin, mirepo ne rrethana te qyditshme ne qadren(tenten) e Sulltanit lajmrohet Millosh Kopiliçi, gjoja per ti dhene nje sekret, fshehtesi Sulltanit.
Ketu pra hasim ne nje deshmi tjeter se edhe para betejes ne ushtrine turke kishte patur ushtare krishtere, ka mundesi se Miloshi ishte i tile, siç e dimi se siu sille edhe Gjergje Kastrioti yne heroi kombtar qe e braktisi ushtrine turke  dhe u kthye ne Shqiperi...
Par me siguri qe Millosh Kopiliqi kishte lidhje dhe njohtesi me Sulltanin ose se paku me Bajazitin, te birin e Sulltan Muratit i cili ishte ambicioz per te hypur  ne fron...si deshmi, bajaziti e vrau edhe vllaun e vete Jakubin rivalin e tij, kjo ishte shprehi tek osmanlijet.

----------


## Kreksi

Ketu keni nje varg referancash...

http://histoiredesserbes.blogspot.com/

----------


## Humanisti

Kserksi burimet osmane per betejen e Kosoves janë botuar ne gjuhen shqipe dhe perkthyer nga Dr. Selami Pulaha me ndihmen e  Vexhi Buharas per nder te 500 vjetorit te Skenderbeut ne v 1968. 
Pastaj ka pasur edhe studime nga medievist e studiues si psh. Luan Malltesi, " Beteja e Kosoves qe e ka botuar ne v. 1998 mos gaboj pikerisht ne kohen e luftes se Kosoves per t'ia demantuar helmin poshterues makinerise se historiografise serbe. 
Ke edhe nga Kristo Frasheri, Kasem Biçoku, prof. Skender Rizaj, prof. Jahja Drançolli, Muhamet Pirraku, te gjithe keta i gjen me studimet e tyre historike te botuara ne Tiran e Prishtine Serit historike, albanologjike, revista Kosova, etj.

----------


## Kreksi

Une nuke mohova  se shkenctaret tane nuke kane bere hulumtime, e thash se disa shkrime ne gjuhe tjera siç e thash me super, feljtonin serbe ku autori permend  edhe shenime te latinve ku ceket edhe emri i Milosh Kopiliçit  si dardane me emrin Milosao Kobiliçi...

Ju lutem pra ma sjell referancen se ne cilen liber shkenctaret tane e permendin emrin e Milosao di Kobiliçi ?

Desha te shtoja se Milosh Kopiliqi apo Mehilli yne, ishte me origjine nga nje fshat i drenices qe egziston edhe sot, mandej, egziston ne memorien e ketij populli ende edhe kulla e Mehillit qe i thone Kulla e Millosh Kopiliçit, e çka eshte edhe me interesante permendet edhe sot emri i kalit te Milloshit qe quhej Sharan !
Desha te dija se a ka bere ndonje hulumtuas i yni kerkime ne kete fshat, ne Kopiliç ne  vendlindjen e Mehillit ?

----------


## Humanisti

I nderuar une jam nga Kosova, Historian i diplomuar tani ne master, dhe e di toponomin e fshatit Kopiliç dhe jane dy, Kopiliçi i eperm dhe i poshtem. Poashtu lidhur me etimologjin e emrit dhe antroponimit Milosh-Millesh-Mehill ka bere prof. Dr Jahja Drançolli medievist nga Fakulteti Filozofik departamenti i Historise, keto i ka botuar ne Koha Ditore " Origjina e Millesh Kopiliçit"  dhe Zeri i Rinise, poashtu ka shkruar edhe ne studime historike, te Institutit Albanologjik ku edhe ka qene punetor disavjeqar. Nje studim te veqant i ka bere gazetari i Radio Kosovës se Lire, Ahmet Qeriçi. Eshte marrur posaqerisht me Millesh Kopiliqin emrin e tij, etimologjin, ne vepren " Millesh Kopiliçi " kete bile mund ta gjesh ne linkun www.radiokosovaelire.com/temat/
Ka edhe te tjere qe per momentin nuk po me kujtohen e qe duhet me u konsultu me literaturen, dhe me gazetat e arkivit tim personal.

----------


## Humanisti

Dhe desha te shtoj se shqiptaret ne Kosove jane shum te informuar, sidomos studentat, studjuesit e ndryshem, por edhe pleqt tan e kan traditen e Historise gojore lidhur me Millosh Kopiliçn dhe betejen e Kosoves 25-28 qershor 1389. Sa I perket shqiptareve ne Shqiperi une nuk di sa jan te informuar, perveq historianve apo studjuesve te cilet lexojn literatur te gjere.

----------


## Kreksi

Vendosa edhe  kete lidhje ne google earthe me referanca per ata qe njohi gjuhen frenge.

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/download.php?Number=1168712

----------

